# Gloria Stewart (Titanic Star) Dies at 100



## MA-Caver (Sep 27, 2010)

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.ap.org/titanic-costar-gloria-stuart-dies-100-ap
This "grand dame" (as described by Groucho Marx) was one of the highlights in the James Cameron film "Titanic". 
She lived a long life indeed and with a host of film credits to her name. 
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001784/


----------

